# Newbie from Torbay



## Baggins (Aug 24, 2008)

Hello everyone

I’ve spent many enjoyable hours (days!) trawling through the site but unable to post until Admin released me – thanks for that.

I live in Torbay and recently bought a ’98 Duetto.  This is my forth ‘proper’ van over 35 years although many ex-post office and BT panel vans (they call them stealth vans now I think – great) in between to take my boys wilding.

Looking at the pictures on the site I often think what tales these vans of varying ages could tell if they could but speak.

Just a few months ago one of my sons spotted my No. 2 van – a Transit Autohome in nearby Teignmouth.  I sold her in Brum some 25 years ago after touring Europe – and she was over 5 years old then!

With so many members a lot of our pre-owned and much loved – or perhaps not-so-loved – vehicles may be amongst the group.  I can’t go back to the early Bedfords but I had a 3 year old Car-Camper on a Transit with raising roof in 1975.

Any old-timers got pictures worth sharing?  Could make a nice topic.

All the best

BW


----------



## Deleted member 4053 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the site BW. Lots & lots of us newbies crawling out now. This does seem to be the friendliest and most active motorhome site around. 
See another thread has started with pics of vans - not just old ones. How do you find time to maintain the older vans ? Most are in amazing condition.


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Aug 25, 2008)

hi and welcome to a great site baggins , as for maintaining older vans they do not take all that much looking after , and are simple mechanically. as long as you keep up with them they will last for years after all mine is 26 years old bedford cf  and passed its last mot without much of a problem .


----------



## lenny (Aug 25, 2008)

A warm welcome to you,Baggins, and indeed ,all new members who I may have missed during the current rush, there are already lots of nice and interesting people on here so more of the same can only enhance the site


----------

